# Britney Spears admits it.....



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 9, 2006)

As most of you know, over the past few weeks, Britney Spears has been photographed getting out of limos wearing no underwear on 3 seperate occasions.  She was in the limos with Paris Hilton and Lindsey Lohan 2 of the times, the other time was at a gas station.

The first time, people said she was wearing flesh colored panties, the second time people were shocked, the third time everyone just hung their heads in shame.

Remember when actresses showed cleavage to get attention?  The cleavage got more and more defenite as the years went on.  Then Paris Hilton went pantiless many times for the camera hogs at parties,  then Lindsey Lohan went pantiless getting out of limos three or four times over the past several months.

Is this even remotely acceptable?  I wish I had so much money that I could just forget to exist in normal society.

Anyway, here is Britney Spears' admission:  www.britneyspears.com

I wonder if this will help her custody case?  I wonder what she is thinking to let people convince her this is a normal way to get attention?

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2006)

I think whether or not someone wears underwear is their personal preference.  What these girls need to learn is how to get in and out of a limosine without flashing their babymakers to everyone.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree, but most feel that it was a publicity stunt since the two girls she was with have been doing it often over the past several months.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I think whether or not someone wears underwear is their personal preference.  What these girls need to learn is how to get in and out of a limosine without flashing their babymakers to everyone.


Exactly, there's a fine line between exhibitionism and lewdness. There isn't much of one but it's there. 
Maybe these women get a thrill doing it, and I guess that's okay because to each their own, however; they also need to know when it's "safe" to do so. In a large crowd you can't guarantee that there aren't kids/minors milling about. Particularly in Lohan's and Spear's case where they're admired by the younger generation. Maybe they won't catch it but kids/minors are notorious for having quick, sharp eyes and not missing much. In some states it's (VERY) illegal to show a minor one's privates, even "accidently". True, these girls aren't being blatantly obvious like "hey! LOOK over here!" but they *know* they're being closely watched (and photographed), and assuredly they know that their "babymakers" (and nipple slips) can be seen. 
As pretty as they are... they're lacking in the common-sense dept. and that's sad. It's also a commentary on the declining of morality.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I agree, but most feel that it was a publicity stunt since the two girls she was with have been doing it often over the past several months.


Or, she could just be coming into a new time in her life and got some advice from friends.  Or, maybe the three of them were getting down in the back of the limo and wanted easy access and y'all are jealous. :lol2:

These girls have been acting tactlessly since ... um ... forever ... and this is what actors do ... act tactlessly.  Yes, it can forward their carreers, but really, I think they just do it because they "can" and just don't think anymore.

It seems to me that many young celebrity women seem to think their "sexual freedom" indicates the need to display all that they are whenever they feel like it unapologetically.  It's how they feel good about themselves.  Hopefully, they'll find a better way someday.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I think whether or not someone wears underwear is their personal preference. What these girls need to learn is how to get in and out of a limosine without flashing their babymakers to everyone.



If a woman chooses to not wear under garments then so be it. If a woman chooses to wear under garments then so be it. Yet, there are ways to get into and out of a vehicle with a short skirt and long dress. I know from observation that walking in real short skirts is like walking in a long tight dress, the knees stay together or very near each other. This allows for movement with out falling down or exposing oneself. (* Also note that if you place one foot in front of the other in a straight line this will cause more hip motion. Versus the guy style walk of placing your feet in a stance about hip width. The former being attractive, the later being comfortable and capable of movement and balance. *)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 10, 2006)

I really don't think it's much of an issue.  If they don't want to wear undergarments fine.  If they want to show the world their various body parts, fine.  Tactless? Yes.  Wrong?  Nope.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2006)

To each their own.  Sometimes, I wish some people would keep their own to themselves but...I digress.


----------



## Drac (Dec 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> What these girls need to learn is how to get in and out of a limosine without flashing their babymakers to everyone.


 
I think its a lost art..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I think whether or not someone wears underwear is their personal preference.  What these girls need to learn is how to get in and out of a limosine without flashing their babymakers to everyone.



:lfao:

I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> If they want to show the world their various body parts, fine. Tactless? Yes. Wrong? Nope.
> 
> Jeff


 
I disagree.  If I or you were to do it, we would be arrested.
One of the times that Brandine (Britney) went pantiless, she was wearing a skirt so short that her butt cheeks were hanging out.  The cameras there got a lot of pics.
Would you walk around showing your private areas carelessly?  Probably not, since you would be concerned about children being nearby.
But like I just said, if a man were to do it, there would be police and an arrest, but if it is a celeb female, they can do what they want since they are above the law.

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Would you walk around showing your private areas carelessly?  Probably not, since you would be concerned about children being nearby.


Indeed.  I would think a woman with children would think about this ... but then her children are not yet old enough to publicly scream something like, "MOMMY! I can see that woman's 'gina!!!"



			
				ArmorOfGod said:
			
		

> But like I just said, if a man were to do it, there would be police and an arrest, but if it is a celeb female, they can do what they want since they are above the law.


Do you think it's really their celeb status, or could it be the omnisexual and celebrated objectification of women?

I think it's both.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Indeed.  I would think a woman with children would think about this ... but then her children are not yet old enough to publicly scream something like, "MOMMY! I can see that woman's 'gina!!!"


:lfao: 




shesulsa said:


> Do you think it's really their celeb status, or could it be the omnisexual and celebrated objectification of women?
> 
> I think it's both.


I was just thinking about that... would these women even try to complain about being turned into sex objects whilst flashing their bodies for all the world to see (via Papparazi) ... I'd dare say they're being hypocrites. Same as like with Beyonce (a few years ago) who wore a dress that basically had daisies covering up her nipples like pasties. Was she objectified? Or did she do it herself... knowing full well the effects of such an outfit? 
What about those who walk around in "painted" outfits? Are they nude? Some artists do it so well that it's hard to tell. But they are, so are they objectified? 
It seems like a matter of opinion. How someone looks at something like that and bases their decision is up to them. Kinda like the argument of art and porn. 
But these women aren't doing it for arts sake. So why are they doing it? How someone looks at it is going to vary. It's the intent that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I think whether or not someone wears underwear is their personal preference.



Indeed!



> What these girls need to learn is how to get in and out of a limosine without flashing their babymakers to everyone.



See, I was with you at first, but then you lost me.


----------



## dubljay (Dec 10, 2006)

arnisador said:


> See, I was with you at first, but then you lost me.




:rofl::rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2006)

arnisador said:


> See, I was with you at first, but then you lost me.


:lfao:

If I flashed *insert shortened term for large-incisored, wood-carving mammal here*, would you follow then?  :wink:

Any bets on the answer folks? iratedan


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> :lfao:
> 
> If I flashed *insert shortened term for large-incisored, wood-carving mammal here*, would you follow then?  :wink:
> 
> Any bets on the answer folks? iratedan


Uhh, isn't that an old trucker's CB term for a woman? Ahhh 10-4 good buddy!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> I was just thinking about that... would these women even try to complain about being turned into sex objects whilst flashing their bodies for all the world to see (via Papparazi) ... I'd dare say they're being hypocrites. Same as like with Beyonce (a few years ago) who wore a dress that basically had daisies covering up her nipples like pasties. Was she objectified? Or did she do it herself... knowing full well the effects of such an outfit?
> What about those who walk around in "painted" outfits? Are they nude? Some artists do it so well that it's hard to tell. But they are, so are they objectified?
> It seems like a matter of opinion. How someone looks at something like that and bases their decision is up to them. Kinda like the argument of art and porn.
> But these women aren't doing it for arts sake. So why are they doing it? How someone looks at it is going to vary. It's the intent that makes all the difference in the world.


I don't disagree.  I wonder, however, what makes these women think they have to do this, and hence other women feel the need to compete with this?  And then, when they begin to sag and wrinkle (as do we all), complain that their fellas wanna look at those pretty young things flashing *insert shortened term for large-incisored, wood-carving mammal here* and wearing daisies for outfits.  *sigh*

Whatever.

Sometimes I wonder if the brain looked like what's on the other end if it would be half as sexy.


----------



## Drac (Dec 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Uhh, isn't that an old trucker's CB term for a woman? Ahhh 10-4 good buddy!


 
That's a BIG 10-4 good buddy...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I don't disagree. I wonder, however, what makes these women think they have to do this, and hence other women feel the need to compete with this? And then, when they begin to sag and wrinkle (as do we all), complain that their fellas wanna look at those pretty young things flashing *insert shortened term for large-incisored, wood-carving mammal here* and wearing daisies for outfits. *sigh*


 
Of course there is a dark side to the open society...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2652593869015040601&q=Topless+Commercial&hl=en


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Of course there is a dark side to the open society...
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2652593869015040601&q=Topless+Commercial&hl=en



LOL! Great video! :lol:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 11, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I disagree.  If I or you were to do it, we would be arrested.
> One of the times that Brandine (Britney) went pantiless, she was wearing a skirt so short that her butt cheeks were hanging out.  The cameras there got a lot of pics.
> Would you walk around showing your private areas carelessly?  Probably not, since you would be concerned about children being nearby.
> But like I just said, if a man were to do it, there would be police and an arrest, but if it is a celeb female, they can do what they want since they are above the law.
> ...


Because it's illegal makes it wrong?  I can't agree with that.  We are just talking about the  human body, there is nothing dirty or disgusting about it.  Heck, over in Germany in the summertime, you'd see lots of women going topless, just like men do.  Never mind the nude sunbathing and topless women on billboards.

Jeff


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Dec 11, 2006)

Celebrities show their skin all the time. How many movies have been made that have nudity and/or sex with major stars?  In hollywood things are so contorted, people get so steeped in gratuitiousness and so it takes more and more to get their fix of sex n'drugs, and as a result America is inundated with this crap every day.  Where Im from, exposing your "baby maker" while getting out of a limo in full view with *many* cameras flashing would be considered lewd by most. But if you go to hollywood or LA it would be more accepted, probably highly encouraged.  My point is, people see what they want to see and depending on their perspective they will find it acceptable or not.  However, across the board I think more guys will be in favor than girls (especially mothers).  

Celebrities, whos gonna stop them?


----------



## morph4me (Dec 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> :lfao:
> 
> If I flashed *insert shortened term for large-incisored, wood-carving mammal here*, would you follow then? :wink:
> 
> Any bets on the answer folks? iratedan


 
I'm a city boy, what is the large inscisored wood carving mammal of which you speak?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2006)

So what's worse?

That celebrities do this too get there name in the spotlight and get attention?

That there is a horde of photographers standing by ready to take the shot at all times, getting paid big money to follow her around looking for the "money shot"?

That as soon as the shot is taken, countless people search out said picture on the net?

Or that Rich seems to know what he is talking about in terms of walking around and getting out of vehicles in a mini-skirt without underwear? :s


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2006)

morph4me said:


> I'm a city boy, what is the large inscisored wood carving mammal of which you speak?


 
Would it help if instead of referencing truckers they referenced a song by Primus - Wynonas Big Brown ___________


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> If I flashed *insert shortened term for large-incisored, wood-carving mammal here*, would you follow then?



You? Hey, you had your chance to flash at the M&G! 

(Hmmmm, do we have a "duck and run" smiley?)


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2006)

arnisador said:


> (Hmmmm, do we have a "duck and run" smiley?)


No.  :whip:


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 11, 2006)

How distasteful!!!  I'd be interested in viewing these rediculous photos for myself in order to judge just how awful this situation actually is!  :roflmao:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I think whether or not someone wears underwear is their personal preference. What these girls need to learn is how to get in and out of a limosine without flashing their babymakers to everyone.


 

we must remember these girls have no morals about themself so what else can we expect


----------



## morph4me (Dec 11, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Would it help if instead of referencing truckers they referenced a song by Primus - Wynonas Big Brown ___________


 
Stop helping Xue,  Sheesh!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Stop helping Xue, Sheesh!!


 
Well you asked for clarification and it never hurts to help
I suppose I could have just said they mean "castor canadensis"


----------



## crushing (Dec 11, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well you asked for clarification and it never hurts to help
> I suppose I could have just said they mean "castor canadensis"


 
Then what is castor oil for?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2006)

crushing said:


> Then what is castor oil for?


 
I actually looked up castor and I think I will not post its definition because it could potentially take this thread down the wrong path... fast... and I dont think I want to go there. 

So I will just go with Castor oil (aka ricinus oil) is used as a lubricant, in the manufacture of certain soaps and creams, and in medicine chiefly as a cathartic.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 11, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well you asked for clarification and it never hurts to help
> I suppose I could have just said they mean "castor canadensis"


 
So when shesulsa writes *insert shortened term for large-incisored, wood-carving mammal here* she means castor???


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2006)

*ahem* let's return to topic *ahem* :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, lets... 

I found this website... (Don't ask how just trust me eh?) http://gocommandos.com/html/commandos_home.htm mebbe Brittany and those other girls might use these... be less revealing I think...


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Yes, lets...
> 
> I found this website... (Don't ask how just trust me eh?) http://gocommandos.com/html/commandos_home.htm mebbe Brittany and those other girls might use these... be less revealing I think...



But MA-C... they were wearing _skirts_ at the time... look at the garments that these things are supposed to be used withjeans, shorts, capris, pants... how would the, um, advertised objects actually _help_ in any way in the case of skirts? Hmmmm?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2006)

exile said:


> But MA-C... they were wearing _skirts_ at the time... look at the garments that these things are supposed to be used withjeans, shorts, capris, pants... how would the, um, advertised objects actually _help_ in any way in the case of skirts? Hmmmm?



How the hell would *I* know?? :lafo:


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Still thinking about Shesulsa flashing....


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> Still thinking about Shesulsa flashing....


If you're not careful you might lose that shiny little star you got... think nice thoughts about the lady... :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry...No direspect intended... When she mentioned about flashing Arni my imagination took over...


----------



## exile (Dec 16, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> How the hell would *I* know?? :lafo:



Well, without any, um, point of attachment as it were, I don't think those Commandosdoes anyone besides me think there is something _extremely_ strange about that name for these objects??are going to stay in place very long...

And yes, Drac, I'd be careful if I were you!


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> If you're not careful you might lose that shiny little star you got... think nice thoughts about the lady... :uhyeah:


 


exile said:


> And yes, Drac, I'd be careful if I were you!


 
I'm Sorry already...Sheesh...


----------



## exile (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> I'm Sorry already...Sheesh...



Well, you can make up for it by contributing your thoughts on just how practical those strange Commando-thingies that MA-C posted a link to are... I kind of don't think modesty was their intended purpose...

...and even it were, and they were designed in such a way as to `work' with skirts, it's pretty clear that Britney's lot would avoid them like the plague for very reason. Modesty is hardly going to draw the paparazzi, right?


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

exile said:


> Well, you can make up for it by contributing your thoughts on just how practical those strange Commando-thingies that MA-C posted a link to are... I kind of don't think modesty was their intended purpose...
> 
> ...and even it were, and they were designed in such a way as to `work' with skirts, it's pretty clear that Britney's lot would avoid them like the plague for very reason. Modesty is hardly going to draw the paparazzi, right?


 
In my humble opinion I don't think it's practical...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> Still thinking about Shesulsa flashing....


 
Drac, I'm ashamed of you:disgust: , it took you 2 pages before you even mentioned it. You're usually much quicker.


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Drac, I'm ashamed of you:disgust: , it took you 2 pages before you even mentioned it. You're usually much quicker.


 
It was a LONG daydream with THX sound and Technicolor..


----------



## morph4me (Dec 16, 2006)

:lfao:


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

:ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> If you're not careful you might lose that shiny little star you got... think nice thoughts about the lady... :uhyeah:



He was thinking *nice* thoughts about her.  heh


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> He was thinking *nice* thoughts about her.  heh


 
Do I get spanked by you Dark Mistress if I said they were not "nice" thoughts..Maybe ,maybe, maybe???


----------



## morph4me (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> Do I get spanked by you Dark Mistress if I said they were not "nice" thoughts..Maybe ,maybe, maybe???


 
Don't they count of nice if they make you happy??


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Don't they count of nice if they make you happy??


 
Good question..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> Do I get spanked by you Dark Mistress if I said they were not "nice" thoughts..Maybe ,maybe, maybe???



Keep dreaming.    :whip1:


----------



## Kreth (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> It was a LONG daydream with THX sound and Technicolor..


Too bad you missed the M&G, Drac. You could have been her uke...


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Just my luck...


----------



## exile (Dec 16, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Don't they count of nice if they make you happy??



`Nice' is not necessarily `good' ...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Too bad you missed the M&G, Drac. You could have been her uke...



Hmm, uke for the flash techniques...sounds like a better deal than being uke for the joint locks!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2006)

You guys are fuuuuuh...kneeee.  

I have matured to the age where I know that imagination and teasing is a man's best friend and I would never dream of allowing the entire world to view a sight such as the precious, powerful part of me that is the object of some people's dreams.  

:angel:

There is an intriguing way to exit a limousine (or any other motor vehicle for that matter) which would not reveal the prize.  Besides, she's mine and I intend to keep her as I'm rather happy with her and she has enough admirers as it is.

Perhaps the next time I exit a limousine in such a state I'll invite the press to film a lesson in how to do so.

In the meantime ...



*STOP TALKING ABOUT MY NETHER REGIONS!! :whip:*


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes Mam, sorry mam..


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> Do I get spanked by you Dark Mistress if I said they were not "nice" thoughts..Maybe ,maybe, maybe???



Oh where oh where is the vaulted Queen O' Pain? Tess we miss you! Betcha she'd have somethings to say about it... heh...


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Oh where oh where is the vaulted Queen O' Pain? Tess we miss you! Betcha she'd have somethings to say about it... heh...


 
*PLEASE!!!! *I have no desire to deal with her..I've had my fun and been delt with for doing so...Where is Tess???


----------



## exile (Dec 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> *PLEASE!!!! Where is Tess???*


*

Yes, I've noted that she doesn't seem to post anymore... another one whose posts I miss, from my lurking days on the TKD forum, is Tiger Woman... does anyone have any idea what happened with her?*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't know about TW, but I think Seig and Tess just got too busy with their building project and stuff.


----------



## exile (Dec 16, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Don't know about TW, but I think Seig and Tess just got too busy with their building project and stuff.



Thanks, Pam... it's too bad, I really enjoyed TW's posts in the TKD forum... always balanced, rational and informative... hope she returns to the forum some day.


----------



## Drac (Dec 17, 2006)

At least they haven't totally abandoned us..I too will look forward to their return...


----------



## exile (Dec 17, 2006)

Drac said:


> At least they haven't totally abandoned us..I too will look forward to their return...



I noticed that too, Dractheir accounts are still open. One day, perhaps? (and KT and TW, if you're reading this, we really do miss you)... :waah:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 14, 2007)

I would have to agree. if she dosent want to wear panties fine but learn how to get out of a car so you dont flash everybody!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 14, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> That as soon as the shot is taken, countless people search out said picture on the net?


 
Holy crap! I forgot about that. I'm logging off of MT for a second...

OK, I'm going to play devil's advocate. Maybe this is a good thing. Maybe it will send a message to young women that thier... "things" aren't ugly or whatever and they will get a little more in touch with thier sexuality. In our puritanical society A LOT of women are completely out of touch with their sexuality.
Most men get in touch (quite literally) with their sexuality at about age 13.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 14, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Holy crap! I forgot about that. I'm logging off of MT for a second...
> 
> OK, I'm going to play devil's advocate. Maybe this is a good thing. Maybe it will send a message to young women that thier... *"things" aren't ugly* or whatever and they will get a little more in touch with thier sexuality. In our puritanical society A LOT of women are completely out of touch with their sexuality.
> Most men get in touch (quite literally) with their sexuality at about age 13.


 
From the accounts I've heard, the Britney photos are not going to dispel this notion.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 14, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> From the accounts I've heard, the Britney photos are not going to dispel this notion.


 
Oh well. Wishful thinking about society again. I gotta stop doing that


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2007)

To quote the Admiral:

"Have you noticed how much they look like orchids? Lovely!"


----------



## tellner (Feb 14, 2007)

Umm, who the hell cares? It looks pretty much like the outside of every other coochie I've seen. You're not going anywhere near it. I'm not planning on going near it without three condoms, tinfoil and a layer of DipIt. It's attached to Brittney *ugh* Spears. Why so much hooh-hah about her hooh-hah?


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 17, 2007)

i dont know the hooh-hah about her hooh-hah, BUT i did just see footage on metacafe of her after she shaved her head the other day. 
yup yup, think sinead oconnor (SP?)

didnt expect THAT from her did ya?? (oh btw i think she was fully dressed, but dont quote me)


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are the pics of her shaving her head while crying, then going to get a tattoo:
http://x17online.com/celebrities/britney_spears/x17_xclusive_britneys_cry_for_help.php

Many are saying she has finally cracked, which is possible seeing her bizarre behavior lately.

AoG


----------



## grydth (Feb 18, 2007)

Pathetic when celebs have to resort to stunts like these to get the attention they crave like a narcotic. Even more pathetic is our society for giving it to them.


----------



## Mcura (Feb 20, 2007)

You have to admit, if any person off the street came in crying and shaving her head, no one would raise a fuss.  If it's Britney, however, it makes the news.


----------



## crushing (Feb 20, 2007)

tellner said:


> Umm, who the hell cares? *It looks pretty much like the outside of every other coochie I've seen. *You're not going anywhere near it. I'm not planning on going near it without three condoms, tinfoil and a layer of DipIt. It's attached to Brittney *ugh* Spears. Why so much hooh-hah about her hooh-hah?


 
Well Sir, you lack an attention to detail!  I say this because there is beautiful diversity of shapes, styles, tones and more of this wonderous part of the female anatomy.

Also, you may want to pass on the tinfoil.  The radio signals you pick up may cause some confusion and break the mood.  I tried that once and the last thing I needed was the Paul Harvey 'rest of the story' that I got.

Good day.


----------

